# Ramps



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My last walk in the woods before surgery I found a group of ramps on a north facing slope up. Went to all the other places I know to produce ramps and none were up there. Most of the other places are south facing slopes.

Today is 7 days since I have been able to get in the woods and temps have been in the 70's and 80's every day so all those other places should be producing.



 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

They are so thick here in the ridge Al, that I could smell them when I backed my 4 wheeler up to get to a down tree that I was about to cut up. I did take enough for the potato salad that the wife was about to make.....delish and wonderful.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I am jealous. I ordered some last year to plant but the place sealed them in a ziploc bag and put them in a plastic airtight envelope and mailed them on Friday and they did not arrive until Tuesday fairly well mush. I planted the bulbs and about 1/3 of them survived until this spring. Have so few--just over a dozen, I don't want to touch them until they multiply.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If I were able I would send you some for the cost of shipping.
I am not sure when my leg will be healed enough I can ditch this walker let alone go to the woods.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Get healed soon


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> If I were able I would send you some for the cost of shipping.
> I am not sure when my leg will be healed enough I can ditch this walker let alone go to the woods.
> 
> Al


I appreciate the sentiment. Maybe you will be healed up next year. I don't mind paying people for their labor too. I am just not going to buy any more live plants from ebay.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Heal fast, the morels are coming!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I will be healed by this time next year. Doc said I can ditch the walker yesterday too but will still have to use a cane for a couple months. 
I will use a 2 to 3 day ship time service when I ship stuff. Also try to ship it out on Mondays.


 Al


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have ramps by the millions, and I live very close to you. I picked up on your general area because you posted about Williams Gun Site.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Williams *Gun Sight *a good bit down the road but the best place for me to buy reloading supply's.
Yesterday on the way to PT Kare took the road with woods on both sides. I saw that the May Apples were up and all umbrella out in the woods.

 Al


----------

